# Audio hosting for blogs?



## TexanRose (May 10, 2010)

I'm somewhat technologically impaired, so forgive my ignorance...

I have some nice psalm recordings that I might like to post on my blog. I wish I could upload audio files directly to Blogger...but I can't. So my understanding is, if I decide to post these recordings, I need to find another place to host my files, then embed a player into my blog post and link it to the audio files? Do I understand this correctly?

Where should I host the files? (They're in mp3 format) I would love to find a free place to host them, unless there are some big reasons why a paid host would be better. 

Your tips/recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 10, 2010)

Sharon, try Free Podcast Hosting, Podcast Social Subscribing . You can use a limited amount of space (100 MB) for free.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 11, 2010)

I get all my files hosted (including audio of my radio broadcast) at the Internet Archive. It's all free, no limits on size, etc.


----------



## TexanRose (May 12, 2010)

Thanks guys! I went with the Internet Archive for the host, and Mixpod as the player--though I'm not 100% happy with Mixpod, might look into changing that sometime. Works for the time being though.

To hear some Texans singing psalms (you know you want to), click here:

Internet Archive: Bookmarks


----------



## Marrow Man (May 12, 2010)

Guido's Brother said:


> I get all my files hosted (including audio of my radio broadcast) at the Internet Archive. It's all free, no limits on size, etc.


 
Wes, I noticed on your church's website that there is a "jukebox" of your sermons. That feature is available at Podbean. Is it available at the Internet Archive as well?

I'm looking for a lower cost alternative. Podbean costs roughly $20 a year for the space, but it is limited and I recently had to delete a bunch of sermons to make more room. Free and unlimited sounds really good!


----------



## TexanRose (May 12, 2010)

Two perks that Wes didn't mention about the internet archive: no ads, and no delays in downloading. I started out with a different hosting site, only to find that unless you signed up for their "premium account", there would be a 30 second delay on each download--which is enough to keep the media player/console from working correctly.


----------

